# net sinkers



## vincix

Aș vrea să știu cum se poate traduce „net sinkers”. E vorba de o piatră cioplită care se folosea la pescuit de oameni preistorici. Încă n-am înțeles foarte exact scopul ei, dar mă interesează mai mult cum se poate traduce în română.


----------



## irinet

Caută pe Google greutăți pentru pescuit: 'plumbi' e o variantă.


----------



## farscape

Dacă n-ar fi chestia cu preistoricii, plumbi pentru plasele de pescuit ar fi foarte potrivit (bob sau float pentru plută). Văd că termenul tehnic curent este greutate (de plumb) pentru plase de pescuit (vezi și aici pentru detalii de folosire, terminologie).

Later,


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc. Un termen mai general cum e „greutate pentru plase” poate n-ar fi neapărat rău, deși mai greu cu oamenii preistorici. Într-adevăr, „plumb” găsisem și eu, dar în contextul dat, da, este exclus.


----------



## farscape

vincix said:


> Mulțumesc. Un termen mai general cum e „greutate pentru plase” poate n-ar fi neapărat rău, deși mai greu cu oamenii preistorici. Într-adevăr, „plumb” găsisem și eu, dar în contextul dat, da, este exclus.



Da, mă rog, nu ştim care este contextul , dar dacă seamănä cu textul de aici (Net Sinkers - A Simple *Lithic* Tool - A True Fishing Weight, _sublinierea mea_):

"Known as net weight, net sinker, sinker stones, anchor stone, fishing  weight, plummet, etc. they may be the most common artifact found  alongside or near water sources throughout the world.  The term is used  loosely to describe any grooved, notched or perforated stone weight that  can weigh down a fishing net or line."

ar putea să se potrivească 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Mai este și termenul 'fusoială'. i can't write! Be back!


----------



## irinet

După cum spuneam, greutatea folosită la pescuit are legătură, 
n-o să credeți, cu războiul de țesut, dar cum vorbiți despre epoca de piatră, e limpede că nu există alt termen, oricum eu nu văd decât plasă pescărească/năvod cu greutăți din piatră / pietricele. Acum vincix se hotărăște asupra celei mai potrivite variante. Dacă 'fusoială' nu e bun, 'plumbi' cu atât mai puțin. Dar ai putea să spui 'plumbi' (prostovăl) pentru o traducere modernă și să exemplifici în paranteză cu unealta din neolitic. Bine, glumeam.


----------

